# Mitakon Creator 85mm Macro



## Chaitanya (Dec 5, 2019)

Mitakon released a new 1-5x macro. 





__





Mitakon Creator 85mm f/2.8 1-5X Super Macro | Mitakon - ZY Optics







zyoptics.net
 












ZY Optics releases the Mitakon 85mm f/2.8 1-5X Super Macro lens with extended working distances - Photo Rumors


ZY Optics released a new Mitakon 85mm f/2.8 1-5X Super Macro lens with extended working distances: Super Long Working Distance (1x @ 230mm, 5x @ 95mm) Super Low Chromatic Aberration (APO design) Large Aperture Crystal sharpness Near telecentric performance Free tripod collar & LED light...




photorumors.com


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 5, 2019)

From another thread: Christopher Frost reviews it.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 5, 2019)

Too bad it lacks electronic aperture control, I love being able to focus at f/2.8 on my MP-E 65mm and have the camera stop it down while taking a picture.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 5, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Too bad it lacks electronic aperture control, I love being able to focus at f/2.8 on my MP-E 65mm and have the camera stop it down while taking a picture.


That is con but the longer working distance(from listed specs 9.5cms at 5x mag ratio vs 4cms for MP-E 65) will help with lighting and alliviate lack of electronic aperture.


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 5, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> From another thread: Christopher Frost reviews it.


I am having trouble seeing any part of the 5x examples as sharp. I realize dof is razor thin. Anyone else?


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 5, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> I am having trouble seeing any part of the 5x examples as sharp. I realize dof is razor thin. Anyone else?


Yes, me too !


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 5, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Yes, me too !


I saw someone posting 30um being ideal step size for focus rails when shooting at 5x mag ratio. So that is very thin region to focus.


----------

